# Light racks similar to these?



## MagicCarpet (Apr 4, 2009)

G'day

Please have a look at the racks on the Fargo at the top of this page. I have asked on the Salsa forum if they ever made it to the shelves, but in the mean time, if anyone could point me to something similar, I would be grateful. The front is the main priority, but a pair would be fantastic.

I have searched, but have been unsuccessful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Those are what became the Salsa Minimalist rack. They were discontinued after a safety recall involving some of the hardware.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

What, specifically, are the features you are looking for?

I had a small front rack from Nashbar. It was useful while it lasted, but after a while the welding at the front gave way and the platform would wiggle and vibrate against the frame of the rack. For that reason, it'd be hard to recommend for bikepacking, but not everyone had that problem. Also it's pretty cheap. Nashbar Front Rack

Velo Orange makes a number of small, front racks as well. Racks, Decaleurs, Accessories - Accessories


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Nitto makes some similar racks;

Nitto R-14 (R14) Top Rack - 20095
Nitto Mark's Rack M1 - 20108
Nitto Mini-Front Rack 32F - 20020


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Those are what became the Salsa Minimalist rack.


That rear rack is exactly what I'm looking for ... something small/light that connect to the seat post and seat stays only. Is there anything else like this?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BikesFloat said:


> Is there anything else like this?


I am working on getting a light minimal bikepacking rack made. Stay tuned. I'm hoping to have a prototype before Christmas.


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

vikb said:


> I am working on getting a light minimal bikepacking rack made. Stay tuned. I'm hoping to have a prototype before Christmas.


I'll be watching, for sure. Would be cool to be able to snap a light weight mud flap/fender (like Dave's Mud Shovels, etc.) to the underside of the rack too.

Also, an even smaller seat post mounted "rack" with the ability to change the angle of attachment would be real popular, I bet, with people who would like to use their own dry bags or diy seat packs. Maybe the ability to remove the cargo platform of your rear rack and use the foundation of the rack as seat pack support "stays"?

Just some brainstorming from someone with zero diy talents.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

IB15: PDW Debuts Ultra-Versatile Bindle Rack, Robust Bird Cages, and USB Rechargeable Danger, Demon Lights


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

big_papa_nuts said:


> PDW Debuts Ultra-Versatile Bindle Rack


Bingo! The MSRP invites competition, though, vikb . Optional seat stay supports for heavier loads and the ability to rig a mud guard under it would make it complete, in my book.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

That's basically a Porcelain Rocket Mr. Fusion knockoff though.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

It's also no use with a dropper which is why I want an small UL rear rack.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

https://limberlost.co/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/DSC_2759-copy.jpg


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> https://limberlost.co/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/DSC_2759-copy.jpg


I have seen that setup. It looks poorly suited to steep challenging technical riding which is the only time I would bother bikepacking with a dropper.

If you look at where the latest crop of seatbags are headed towards it's maximizing stability because it makes tough riding easier. Leveraging the seatbag way out back of the saddle attached just to the seat rails is going the opposite.

Saddle rails are a frequent enough failure point on bike tours that adding more stress there seems like a bad idea.

If I'm going to mount a dropper I'll use a lightweight rear rack so the dropper can do its thing and the stuff I carry on the rear is stable. The problem is to find the lightest solution that is robust enough and will work with 29+ tires...which is what I am working on.

For less gnarly riding I'll just stick with a standard bikepacking seatbag and rigid post.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I used a cheap seatppost clamp on rear rack for the azt because my seat bag kept hitting my tire. It added stability as well. $175 for the porcelain rocket one is way too much and $100 for the bindle rack is crazy too.
Short people and 29er bikes and seat bags present lots of problems!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Here ya go! Amazon.com : Blackburn SPX-1 Ultimate Seatpost Rack : Bike Racks : Sports & Outdoors

At that price you could even modify it with a hacksaw! The real issue would be the angle of the rack to see if it gives the proper tire clearance you need.
Seat bags are cool but they have a bad tendency to flop from side to side and sag. This would provide anti sway and anti sag!
I often struggle with trying to get my seat bag tight enough to not sag and hit the tire but then it ends up so high that my leg strikes it on dismounts.
On the tour divide I used a cheap metal fender on my 29er hardtail to keep the seat bag off the tire. It worked pretty well but wasn't the ideal solution.

Bikepacking: Where people spend a small fortune to live like a homeless person!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

vikb said:


> I have seen that setup. It looks poorly suited to steep challenging technical riding which is the only time I would bother bikepacking with a dropper.
> 
> If you look at where the latest crop of seatbags are headed towards it's maximizing stability because it makes tough riding easier. Leveraging the seatbag way out back of the saddle attached just to the seat rails is going the opposite.
> 
> ...


I toyed with the idea of a rack myself. Kind of a mix of a Rogue Panda Picketpost, a Mr. Fusion, and a Tubus Disco, but mostly because I hate bag wag during standing climbs. I also don't think the space is utilized as well as it could be with current systems.

I think for dropper usage I'd just downsize my seat bag and carry a backpack. Packed right I hardly notice my Talon 22, and it'll actually fit everything but food. I feel like that'd be more stable and fun to ride on gnar stuff anyways.


----------



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

vikb said:


> I have seen that setup. It looks poorly suited to steep challenging technical riding which is the only time I would bother bikepacking with a dropper.
> 
> If you look at where the latest crop of seatbags are headed towards it's maximizing stability because it makes tough riding easier. Leveraging the seatbag way out back of the saddle attached just to the seat rails is going the opposite.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated. I'm searching right now for a minimal rack instead of spending $$$ on a PR. If it was $50 or less I would probably buy one. maybe I will try making my own.

Really too bad Salsa couldn't keep selling those mini racks as Rear only applications with a beefy seat collar attachment point. Thats exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is what I used for my recon and mapping trip for the Julian Bikepacking desert loop. A cheap seatpost quick release rack that I got for under $20 and my old seatbag.
I cut of a few parts of the rack and used a simple tie down to hold the bag firmly to the rack. No sway and no sag. It kept the rack low enough to make mounting and dismounting easier and it kept it off the tire. Plus it has a rear flasher mount which is useful for night time riding.
Also of note I ran a 3.0 WTB Bridger tire up front and a 2.4 Maxxis Ardent out back. Even in the desert I thought the front tire was a little too much although it tracked well in the sand and helped in the chunky sections.
The front handlebar bags on my bike are Tapeats made by Bedrock Bags and they are freeeeeeking awesome! I am getting more and putting 4 up front.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

CarlS said:


> Keep us updated. I'm searching right now for a minimal rack instead of spending $$$ on a PR. If it was $50 or less I would probably buy one.


The solution I am working on will be ~$100USD.


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

richwolf said:


> Here is what I used for my recon and mapping trip for the Julian Bikepacking desert loop. A cheap seatpost quick release rack that I got for under $20 and my old seatbag.
> I cut of a few parts of the rack and used a simple tie down to hold the bag firmly to the rack. No sway and no sag. It kept the rack low enough to make mounting and dismounting easier and it kept it off the tire. Plus it has a rear flasher mount which is useful for night time riding.


Which rack? And the obligatory back/bikepacking questions, of course ... how much does it weigh?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

BikesFloat said:


> Which rack? And the obligatory back/bikepacking questions, of course ... how much does it weigh?


The rack is a BV rack I got off Amazon. It was $25. Lots of other choices there too. Weight? Don't know nor do I care. It solves many problems for me so it is well worth it.


----------

